# Black Widow babies



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2010)

Spiderlings hatched from same black widow I posted a little while back.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 2, 2010)

Yikes Yikes Yikes!



Neat shot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

All I can say is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bug spray,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lots of it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Dadgum at the babies!!!  Whatcha gonna do with em?


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2010)

Just playin' with 'em Nic!  One well soaked alcohol cotton ball into that plastic container when I'm done and they are toast!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice shot of all them little buggers glad you have them contained more future photo opportunities. or ?


----------



## cornpile (Sep 2, 2010)

Bad Nasties,give them a good dose of BYE BYE.


----------



## msig82 (Sep 3, 2010)

That....  Creeps me out.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 3, 2010)

omg i knew i shouldn't have looked. I HATE spiders and now have the heebie jeebies. 

Very awesome shot but I won't look at them anymore haha.


----------



## carver (Sep 3, 2010)

Way to go Dennis,looks cool


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2010)

Neat photos, but looks like a good place for a hand grenade! I hate spiders!

A side question, if anyone knows... I know baby venomous snakes produce venom. Do baby spiders hatch producing venom? Or do they have to mature to a certain point before they produce it? Just curious...


----------



## Hoss (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad they are corralled. Make for a cool shot, but then it's bye bye.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 3, 2010)

I have plenty of them if anybody wants some!


Thanks all!


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 3, 2010)

Got some brown widows if you want them.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, but I think I'll pass.


----------

